# faith riehm got @short ugly brown suspended for 32 days



## Gosick (Mar 14, 2020)

*@Short Ugly and Brown *


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 14, 2020)

fuck that whore


----------



## Gosick (Mar 14, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> fuck that whore


yea he wont be able to get lnto college because of thls now

lmaglne rulnlng hls llfe over somethlng so trlvlal llke a love letter


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 14, 2020)

Gosick said:


> yea he wont be able to get lnto college because of thls now
> 
> lmaglne rulnlng hls llfe over somethlng so trlvlal llke a love letter



srs? are there rules against things like this?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 14, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> srs? are there rules against things like this?


it is when u are a sub5/10 middle eastern boy, and u want to show ur feelings to a girl you love = sexual harrassment 😞 💔


----------



## Gosick (Mar 14, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> srs? are there rules against things like this?


dude he llterally got suspended for a month+

no college ls wanna accept someone whos suspended for "sexual harrasment" for that duratlon

lts over forhlm


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 14, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> if u are a sub5/10 middle eastern boy, and u want to show ur feelings to a girl you love = sexual harrassment 😞 💔



you should have swallowed the blackpill


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Sad shit, man.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 14, 2020)

Gosick said:


> dude he llterally got suspended for a month+
> 
> no college ls wanna accept someone whos suspended for "sexual harrasment" for that duratlon
> 
> lts over forhlm



i didn't realize high school suspensions showed up on admissions. that sucks man


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Mar 14, 2020)

Fuck... let’s actually ruin her life


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

Faith Riehm deserved to have her future job prospects ruined by this site tbh.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Mar 14, 2020)

never going to learn when giving girls menial things


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Mar 14, 2020)

Faith's name is tarnished all over Google

JFL


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Mar 14, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Faith's name is tarnished all over Google
> 
> JFL




she better do a name change, or guys will deter away from her


----------



## Catawampus (Mar 14, 2020)

Jfl if you think this would have happened to him


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 14, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I am getting expelled next week from the school district for this
> 
> No university will accept me when they find out, ...and I was a 4.5 GPA student 😞


Your life is fucked. Getting caught with heroin is better than what you're caught with. The UC and UT systems don't look at disciplinary action, but your guidance counselor will certainly tell them so hiding it wouldn't work. You could go to community college for 2 years to have more time from the crime, but I doubt it'll be any better after 2 years considering it's sexual harassment. What are you planning to do after high school now that college is out of the question for you?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 14, 2020)

s


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 14, 2020)

The fact that women have this much power is crazy, if they aren't attracted to someone they ruin their lives. I told a girl she was cute and she reported me and I got a warning and I had to write a written apology so she wouldn't press charges. All cause I'm a short ethnic.


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 14, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what the fuck are u saying?
> 
> that I won't be able to go to university/college at all? are you serious?
> 
> they told me I'm getting expelled for obscene act, bullying, and sexual harassment


you said it yourself why are you surprised???


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 14, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> wait here is the thing
> 
> my GPA and class rank is really high
> 
> ...


Ill be honest and tell you I'm not that informed, so I can't help you that much. Even if your midyear reports were already sent in the teachers are required to update colleges about your misconduct. 
You should make a college confidential account and /r/applytocollege account and ask for help there. Replace sexual harassment with caught with drugs or something so they'll help you. I'll tell you if I find anymore info


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 14, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Sad shit, man.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 14, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> Ill be honest and tell you I'm not that informed, so I can't help you that much. Even if your midyear reports were already sent in the teachers are required to update colleges about your misconduct.
> You should make a college confidential account and /r/applytocollege account and ask for help there. Replace sexual harassment with caught with drugs or something so they'll help you. I'll tell you if I find anymore info


"why should I replace sexual harassment with caught with drugs?

also I didn't sexually harass faith , she's just mad that a sub5 ethnic boy liked her

this is her way of sending out a message to the rest of the world that if u like her, you better be decent looking and not ethnic, otherwise she will fuck you up like she did to me"
*NOTE that I, Nathaniel M, did NOT write the above text in quotes ^*


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 14, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> why should I replace sexual harassment with caught with drugs?


because soyboys on these forums won't help you if they see an incel. 


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> also I didn't sexually harass her, she's just mad that a sub5 ethnic boy liked her and not a tall white chadlite/chad did


yea you can explain that to your college. they'll _definitely_ understand


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 14, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> because soyboys on these forums won't help you if they see an incel.
> 
> yea you can explain that to your college. they'll _definitely_ understand


dude I re-edited the comment, look at it again

what the fuck am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 15, 2020)

You have even more of a reason than Elliot did to go ER


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 15, 2020)

@Short Ugly and Brown deserve it for ruining her name.

Google her name, first thing that shows up is Looksmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 15, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Fuck... let’s actually ruin her life


^

Vindica @Short Ugly and Brown ! Sit Deus custodire eum. . . . . 

O Potens Domini et Salvatoris. . . . . Faith Riehm et in infernis arderet!!!!!


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 15, 2020)

crosshold said:


> The first thread that shows up in a Google search of her name should be changed into a thread full of shit tarnishing it


That’ll just put him more in the shit JFL


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I got expelled before that dumbass and I didn't post any of those
> 
> and every school I have applied to to finish 12th grade, has rejected me due to the expulsion
> 
> and anyways, she's a white woman so she should still have a VERY easy time finding a job


Your parents are dumb for not suing on first amendment grounds if it was a public school. Aren't they rich? What the fuck are they hoarding the money for?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)

tbh Jfl


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> you need a writ of mandamus to sue the public school for a first amendment right violation
> 
> it would be impossible for my family to get that approved by the court


The fuck you talking about. Lawsuits happen all the time over cucked schools suspending for the slightest of shit:








School violated student’s 1st Amendment rights over parody Instagram account, lawsuit claims


The account's username loosely corresponded with the name of a biology teacher at the high school.




www.mlive.com





And usually they're successful.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> They expelled me over "sexual harrassment"
> 
> do you really think a 4/10 iranian is gonna win a case where he's being accused of sexually harassing a white foid? jfl


Yeah. Unless there are criminal proceedings going on against you public schools have no right to fire you for anything. Courts have actually sided with students on this issue.

Your parents are truly cucked man if they didn't lawyer up by now. Sad shit man.


----------



## Feanor (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> They expelled me over "sexual harrassment"
> 
> do you really think a 4/10 iranian is gonna win a case where he's being accused of sexually harassing a white foid? jfl


you are constantly delusional. you are rich. your parents are leaving you to drown if they aren't doing something legal. in the trial why the fuck didn't you show them proof bryan was blackmailing you? that would have thrown his testimony out the window. he was the only one of your friends who was throwing you under the bus. as for the cum picture, couldn't you have argued since that wasn't actually sent to her but only a "joke" among your friends that it couldn't possibly constitute harassment?


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 308805


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 15, 2020)

if a chad has written the love letter she would find it romantic


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

These kinds of suspensions are routine in college:








Jury sides with former Boston College student accused of sexual assault


A former college student has won more than $100,000 in the first jury trial since the Obama administration rewrote rules on how college officials should adjudicate campus sexual violence.




www.insidehighered.com












Courts ruling on side of students accused of sexual assault. Here's why


The campus sexual assault cases are turning on a new call for improved investigations, including a chance for the accused to cross-examine accusers.




www.freep.com












Court ruling opens new avenue for lawsuits from students accused of sexual assault


A ruling in a Michigan federal court said a school didn't follow its own rules in investigating a case, creating a breach of contract.




www.freep.com












Every 2 Weeks, A Student Accused of Sexual Assault Sues Their School


The Detroit Free Press noticed a trend where courts are frequently ruling on the side of students accused of sexual assault.




www.campussafetymagazine.com












In Due Process Lawsuit, Appeals Court Sides with Michigan Student Expelled for Sexual Misconduct


If credibility is at stake, "the university must give the accused student or his agent an opportunity to cross-examine the accuser."




reason.com












Title IX lawsuits have skyrocketed in recent years, analysis shows


As uncertainty looms around the sex discrimination law, more students are using the courts to try to fix adjudication processes they see as unfair.




www.educationdive.com





Those lawsuits usually succeed.
@Short Ugly and Brown


----------



## Feanor (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> There are criminal proceeding though man
> 
> Faith tried to get a civil harassment restraining order on me and she also filed a criminal case on me
> 
> ...


why the fuck didn't you reveal bryan was blackmailing you? YOU HAVE PROOF


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> There are criminal proceeding though man
> 
> Faith tried to get a civil harassment restraining order on me and she also filed a criminal case on me
> 
> ...


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 15, 2020)

Isn't it kinda weird to be discussing this stuff knowing faith and her family will probably read this at some point lol?


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 15, 2020)

Me and the boys waiting to rape faith riehm


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> There are criminal proceeding though man
> 
> Faith tried to get a civil harassment restraining order on me and she also filed a criminal case on me
> 
> ...


Damn that's sad dude. I feel bad for you. You're a nice guy and didn't deserve any of this crap.

Well I'll give you one final piece of advice - go for an accredited online high school like this one. Of course they cost a bit but it's only a year so it's not that much. They accept practically everyone.

Alternatively, get a GED.

Point is stop wasting your time rotting. And never say anything about being suspended from school or any criminal proceedings against you in your college apps. Trust me, American colleges don't verify anything. Because if you tell the truth, colleges will reject you too.

I have a feeling your parents are the cucked, liberal variety.


----------



## Gosick (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> There are criminal proceeding though man
> 
> Faith tried to get a civil harassment restraining order on me and she also filed a criminal case on me
> 
> ...


sue both bryan kwe and falth for defamantlon of character

false rape accuastlons are not cool at all


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> JFL at saying the truth on your college applications (I know there's a section that asks about criminal crap and school suspensions).
> 
> How does it feel us CHADLY curries are succeeding in life by playing the game the way it's meant to be played while truthcels like you are busy with self-sabotage:
> 
> ...



_*Its funny how they adopt a black kid, but when a short ethnic tries to date their daughter, they go straight to police and court*_


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> _*Its funny how they adopt a black kid, but when a short ethnic tries to date their daughter, they go straight to police and court*_


If you were black, her parents would've adopted you too


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> It would be fun to switch bodies with gregory tbh
> 
> but Faiths family is christian so im pretty sure they are against incest





Tony said:


>


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 15, 2020)

ur a very strange creature @Tony


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Lol I already applied to college, didnt say anything about the expulsion, and ive already been accepted to all the universities that responded so far


Nice man. Guess you aren't as cucked as I thought. Still autismo-maxed, though.

Don't say anything about acceptances, the uni you'll end up going to, or even the state of the uni to anyone here. Daily reminder the whole thing started because you spazzed out on this forum and kept posting personal details after that first letter threads.

And go to a college that's got a signficiant Euro-chick population. Euro white girls love ethnics. American white girls are snooty as fuck.



Short Ugly and Brown said:


> but Faiths family is christian so im pretty sure they are against incest


>he's black
>she's white
>"incest"
Bro....


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Nice man. Guess you aren't as cucked as I thought. Still autismo-maxed, though.
> 
> Don't say anything about acceptances, the uni you'll end up going to, or even the state of the uni to anyone here. Daily reminder the whole thing started because you spazzed out on this forum and kept posting personal details after that first letter threads.
> 
> ...


reread what i wrote

I said if i was it would be nice to be greg, i think u can guess what i meant by that by reading the rest of it


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> >be black
> >be greg
> I wouldn't want to be greg tbh. Ain't no BBC slaying with that incel name.


"tbh gregory only has a better jaw and chin than me

My eye area and hairline mogs his to oblivion

we are both sub5 facially and ethnics, he also doesnt seem that tall

I just hope he doesnt catch feelings for a girl and write a love letter like I did, no woman wants a sub5 ethnicel's love 💔 😞"
*NOTE that I, Nathaniel M, did NOT write the above text in quotes ^*


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> ur a very strange creature @Tony


@Ritalincel's brother probably


----------



## JMax (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> about your race
> >get accepted with low grades
> >openly admit it on fox and cnn
> >college still doesn't do shit
> >laugh all the way to the bank because you're now a doctor


But they did "do shit." He said in the video he never graduated.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

JMax said:


> But they did "do shit." He said in the video he never graduated.


He was never interested in being a doctor. He did that shit so he could write a book and be featured on national news.

He's that currywhore Mindy Kaling's brother.









Almost Black - The True Story Of An Indian American Who Got Into Medical School Pretending To Be An African American


Book Page for Almost Black, The True Story Of An Indian American Who Got Into Medical School Pretending To Be An African American, by Vijay Jojo Chokalingam and Matthew Scott Hansen.



almostblack.com


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Almost Black - The True Story Of An Indian American Who Got Into Medical School Pretending To Be An African American
> 
> 
> Book Page for Almost Black, The True Story Of An Indian American Who Got Into Medical School Pretending To Be An African American, by Vijay Jojo Chokalingam and Matthew Scott Hansen.
> ...








s


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 15, 2020)

Feanor said:


> you are constantly delusional. you are rich. your parents are leaving you to drown if they aren't doing something legal. in the trial why the fuck didn't you show them proof bryan was blackmailing you? that would have thrown his testimony out the window. he was the only one of your friends who was throwing you under the bus. as for the cum picture, couldn't you have argued since that wasn't actually sent to her but only a "joke" among your friends that it couldn't possibly constitute harassment?



Exactly i told him this multiple times, but he is just to socially unaware to manipulate and confince the court of his case and too Low T to be that level of vengefull and malicious.

Imagine if i or @benisblatt switched up bodies with nathan during that court case, i wouldve easily turned the dice and won.


----------



## BigBiceps (Mar 15, 2020)

Gosick said:


> yea he wont be able to get lnto college because of thls now
> 
> lmaglne rulnlng hls llfe over somethlng so trlvlal llke a love letter


Well tbh @Short Ugly and Brown ruined her life first. How will she ever get even a summerjob anywhere but strip club, when a google search on her name brings ''facesitting alliance with her name'' and shit like that


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 15, 2020)

Always mirin @Aesthetic very dark triad. 

Inbe4 personality is a meme. 

No homom


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Well tbh @Short Ugly and Brown ruined her life first. How will she ever get even a summerjob anywhere but strip club, when a google search on her name brings ''facesitting alliance with her name'' and shit like that


HRcel: she can sit on my face anytime!
HRcel: You're hired, Becky.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


>


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> "Facesitting is kind of nasty like girls poop out of their butt so why would u want that on your face????
> 
> Me personally? I just want to touch a hot brunette girl's hair, rub my fingers through it, and kiss it 😘
> 
> ...


You did not


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 15, 2020)

If her parents find out her name is up here he’s gonna get sued


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 15, 2020)

*NOTE that I, Nathaniel M, did NOT write the above text in quotes ^
xD*


----------



## .👽. (Mar 15, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> The fact that women have this much power is crazy, if they aren't attracted to someone they ruin their lives. I told a girl she was cute and she reported me and I got a warning and I had to write a written apology so she wouldn't press charges. All cause I'm a short ethnic.


For real bro?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> it is when u are a sub5/10 middle eastern boy, and u want to show ur feelings to a girl you love = sexual harrassment 😞 💔


sorry for offtopic but that avi is great. Lima is on right but who is other foid?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Mar 15, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> sorry for offtopic but that avi is great. Lima is on right but who is other foid?


Angelina jolie


----------



## crosshold (Mar 15, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> That’ll just put him more in the shit JFL


hes already deep in it. cant get much worse


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Angelina jolie


She doesnt look like her but ok, great avi


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Mar 15, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> She doesnt look like her but ok, great avi


Sara sampaio


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 15, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Sara sampaio


Thank you


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 15, 2020)

If you have screenshots you should go to the police about that gook motherfucker and claim defamation. 

At the very least you'll ruin his day


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Mar 15, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> _*Its funny how they adopt a black kid, but when a short ethnic tries to date their daughter, they go straight to police and court*_



Middle Easterns are seen as less than dogs by Americans. Just look at the way the US bombs the chit out of the Middle East killing millions of people and Americans cheer it on. Savages.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 15, 2020)

ToursOverBoyo2020 said:


> Middle Easterns are seen as less than dogs by Americans. Just look at the way the US bombs the chit out of the Middle East killing millions of people and Americans cheer it on. Savages.



they started it by robbing and kidnapping us merchants and travelers and starting the barbary wars. you start some shit, we'll end that shit.


----------



## Square Jaw (Mar 15, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks this whole story is a LARP or at least partially fabricated? Seems like a false flag to drum up bad PR for the PSL community


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 15, 2020)

Square Jaw said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this whole story is a LARP or at least partially fabricated? Seems like a false flag to drum up bad PR for the PSL community



yeah nobody is this much of a simp


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Nice man. Guess you aren't as cucked as I thought. Still autismo-maxed, though.
> 
> Don't say anything about acceptances, the uni you'll end up going to, or even the state of the uni to anyone here. Daily reminder the whole thing started because you spazzed out on this forum and kept posting personal details after that first letter threads.
> 
> ...


i dont think you're right in that he's fine hiding it from colleges
colleges will 100% find out about his expulsion because teachers have to report that shit.
UC schools don't ask for discriminatory action so it could work but i doubt they'll let it slide if they were informed
what he should do right now is focus on getting his GED or finish his last 2 classes to graduate.
you are right that he should be fighting the case right now and appeal the expulsion if he can

like what @Feanor and @Aesthetic said, this could easily be just put off as an online joke gone too far and if he wasnt just so aspie he could probably win the court case.


----------



## DoctorPMA (Mar 15, 2020)

where did you get this info? Is this legit?


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Mar 15, 2020)

What is the point of suspending someone from school? You basically give him a free vacation.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Mar 16, 2020)

Can't imagine getting sued over something so trvial. 

Americans are such cry babies lmfao.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 6, 2020)

Gosick said:


> lmaglne rulnlng hls llfe over somethlng so trlvlal llke a love letter


 I mean he stalked her, acted like a fucking creep and also ruined her life lmao, google search her name and first thing that comes up is "faith riehm face sitting alliance"


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 6, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Can't imagine getting sued over something so trvial.
> 
> Americans are such cry babies lmfao.


----------

